

Visualization with sound of Sorting Algorithms - mataug
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg

======
ColinWright
A few previous submissions, virtually no comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6138505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6138505)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140319)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6142063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6142063)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179041)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6452116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6452116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6536773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6536773)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614809)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668253)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819544)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829772)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832507)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292482)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448629)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754485)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757306)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111128)

